# PIRANHA UPSIDE DOWN/SIDEWAYS



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

I did a 45% water change and added salt....what else can I do?

I have been doing regular water changes, he lives alone, and has been fed once every other day. He has been fine forever, this is all out of the blue. I dont have anything to do any other water tests, but I never leave food in the tank for more than an hour. I feel him fresh fillets no live fish or mice....

ANY TIPS?????


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

kilicar said:


> I did a 45% water change and added salt....what else can I do?
> 
> I have been doing regular water changes, he lives alone, and has been fed once every other day. He has been fine forever, this is all out of the blue. I dont have anything to do any other water tests, but I never leave food in the tank for more than an hour. I feel him fresh fillets no live fish or mice....
> 
> ANY TIPS?????


I have another tank with another piranha in it...its 150 gallons and the two fish are both 10 inches or bigger. Should I move him in with the other fish and put up a divider? or is that more stress that the fish doesnt need?

I also have extra bubblers in the tank, i thought it might help him breath easy and he is in the dark.

He has been like this from 2pm till 4, then i did a 25% change added salt and he was better till about 8pm. I then did another water change and added more salt.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

kilicar said:


> I did a 45% water change and added salt....what else can I do?
> 
> I have been doing regular water changes, he lives alone, and has been fed once every other day. He has been fine forever, this is all out of the blue. I dont have anything to do any other water tests, but I never leave food in the tank for more than an hour. I feel him fresh fillets no live fish or mice....
> 
> ANY TIPS?????


I have another tank with another piranha in it...its 150 gallons and the two fish are both 10 inches or bigger. Should I move him in with the other fish and put up a divider? or is that more stress that the fish doesnt need?

I also have extra bubblers in the tank, i thought it might help him breath easy and he is in the dark.

He has been like this from 2pm till 4, then i did a 25% change added salt and he was better till about 8pm. I then did another water change and added more salt.
[/quote]bit late, but what are your perameters at? I wouldn never introduce a sick fish to another tank especially if you dont even know whats wrong, but this should like possbly something to do with its swim bladder


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> I did a 45% water change and added salt....what else can I do?
> 
> I have been doing regular water changes, he lives alone, and has been fed once every other day. He has been fine forever, this is all out of the blue. I dont have anything to do any other water tests, but I never leave food in the tank for more than an hour. I feel him fresh fillets no live fish or mice....
> 
> ANY TIPS?????


I have another tank with another piranha in it...its 150 gallons and the two fish are both 10 inches or bigger. Should I move him in with the other fish and put up a divider? or is that more stress that the fish doesnt need?

I also have extra bubblers in the tank, i thought it might help him breath easy and he is in the dark.

He has been like this from 2pm till 4, then i did a 25% change added salt and he was better till about 8pm. I then did another water change and added more salt.
[/quote]bit late, but what are your perameters at? I wouldn never introduce a sick fish to another tank especially if you dont even know whats wrong, but this should like possbly something to do with its swim bladder
[/quote]

Sean is absolutely correct. This seems to be happening more frequently in the Hobby. You can cure Swim Bladder. just make sure that If It Stops breathing to hold it in front of the Powerhead Until Its Breathing is back to a Gulp every 2 Seconds.

Good Luck , PM me if u need anymore Direct help , i know waiting on the forum can take a long time in instances


----------

